# 3G Opaque Dark Transfer Printing



## Gotchit (Jan 26, 2015)

Good day! I'm new into shirt printing business. I'm using 3G Jet Opaque Dark Transfer Paper and Pigment Ink on Combi Shirts (60% Cotton 40% Polyester). My heat press settings are 160C and 25 sec (first press) and 10 sec (second press).

I like the print result but I have an issue after wash (heavy wash). The design contains "white scratches-like". But by ironing behind the design fixes it.

Is there other way to prevent those scratches from coming back?

Any inputs would be much appreciated! Thank you!


----------

